# Adelaide Unearthed



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Impressions from Adelaide, the capital city of South Australia. 


Random opening set.

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting! What is Adelaide like, culturally?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Adelaide looks nice and very interesting!
Great start!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Promising start. Looking forward to the rest. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Adelaide


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for comments guys and for likes and viewing too. :cheers1:





openlyJane said:


> Interesting! What is Adelaide like, culturally?


 From a people perspective, the Indigenous folk of the Adelaide plains, hills and northward are the Kaurna people. Today Adelaide is a multicultural city with similar migrant heritage to the rest of Australia; British and Irish original settlers, however unique that Germans, escaping religious persecution, were also amongst the pioneer settlers, mid-20th century European mass migration, fulfilling Australia's 'populate or perish' policies, including sizeable groups from Southern Europe (Italians, Greeks biggest groups) and more recently, Asian, Middle Eastern, African and other migrants. 

SA is a socially progressive state and along with Victoria, traditionally more liberal than other states. In fact many Australian 'firsts' were adopted in the state, such as women's suffrage, homosexuality legalised, Aboriginal, workers, ethnic, consumers rights etc. It has a notable tradition of reform from its very inception and has acted as a social 'laboratory' that the rest of the country has later followed at both state and federal levels. 

Adelaide stages Australia's premier and one of the world's biggest and most significant Arts Festivals and Fringe, second only to Edinburgh in the English-speaking world. Held during February and March, it's the best time to visit the city, as it really comes alive. Adelaide is also a major centre of education with three universities in the city centre alone. 

Like Melbourne, Adelaide is renowned for its food scene, no less because surrounding the city are many wine regions, including the Barossa Valley, considered Australia's most prestigious wine region. SA produces more than 50% of Australia's wine, along with 80% of the country's premium wine and of course fine food must accompany fine wine. Adelaide in some ways is a smaller, quieter and cleaner version of Melbourne with a similar culture...somewhat distinct from Sydney and especially Brisbane. 

The state is not without its problems though, including economic decline, young people leaving to the eastern seaboard, a sharp increase in the cost of living (utilities, price of real estate etc) and a growing disparity of wealth between the classes, however the standard of living is still considered high by world standards.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great start, skymantle, and very interesting commentary! Hope to see more of Adelaide.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Why-Why 



North Adelaide, inner-city north


9.


10.


11.


12.


13. 


14.


15. typical tree-lined street


16.


17.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Characterful historic homes. Lovely!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely old and new architecture! I especially like the buildings/houses from 11th, 12th and 13th photo.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Characterful historic homes. Lovely!


I wasn't sure what set to post but since I started with the history when I tried to explain to you it's culture, I thought follow that and start with the history, so I'm glad you like it. BTW, even though I feel like I bombarded you with TMI in that post, there's much more to the story and although Adelaide and Melbourne share similarities, distance and other reasons ensures that they have their own identity, as well as parochial differences...mostly harmless except when it comes to politics and football. :devil:



Skopje/Скопје;141577268 said:


> Lovely old and new architecture! I especially like the buildings/houses from 11th, 12th and 13th photo.


 You have fine taste.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! :applause: Stunning photos! More, please!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ thanks guys. :cheers:


18.


19.


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25.


26.


27.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos from Adelaide. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice pictures. I've never seen this city, only known by me for the racetrack  Looks great and festive kay:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Life seems easy in that city, and people very young!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

General Electric said:


> Really nice pictures. I've never seen this city, only known by me for the racetrack  Looks great and festive kay:


 Most of the pics from the last set are during the Arts Festival and Fringe, held earlier in the year. Many performers and visitors from all over descend onto the city... the last pic in the set is a Canadian guy from _Trono_...we learnt that's how locals refer to Toronto. The festival time of the year is colloquially referred to as 'Mad March' because so much is going on...there's even a car race, but not the Grand Prix any more, which Melbourne pinched from us a long time ago...bloody Victorians.  Never mind, we have the Festival and Fringe, which is much longer, more fun, cheerful and chilled. 



Christi69 said:


> Life seems easy in that city, and people very young!


It is less congested and easier to get around than other Australian cities for the most part, but not easy in every way, certainly not in relation to securing employment. Adelaide also has the highest average age group in the country. 


Thanks for comments guys and everyone else for likes and viewing too. :cheers:


28.


29.


30.


31.


32.


33.


34.


35.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for comments...as well as likes and viewing. :cheers1:

Pic no. 55 btw is the road leading into Hahndorf. Another set from the Adelaide Hills, which is also know for its cool-climate premium wines. 


63.


64.


65.


66.


67.


68.


69.


70.


71.


72.


73.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful landscapes! #66 is my favourite.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Again a fine update, skymantle - 64, 66 and 71 are some of my favourites! kay:

The building in pic 68 - is it private?
A romantic dream came true.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

yansa said:


> Again a fine update, skymantle - 64, 66 and 71 are some of my favourites! kay:
> 
> The building in pic 68 - is it private?
> A romantic dream came true.


 Thank you yansa...pic 68 is an exclusive [URL="http://thorngrove.com.au/"]hotel[/URL] now, but formerly a private home. 

Thanks for all comments, likes and viewing. 


Here's another view of the hotel, as well as other houses in the Adelaide Hills, which are often tucked away and can't be seen from the main roads. 


74.


75.


76.


77. Converted to restaurant and function centre


78.


79. Following three pics of the same grand [URL="http://www.mtloftyhouse.com.au/accommodation/?gclid=CK7FnvLk3dUCFVQGKgodJ6ICYg"]mansion[/URL]...also converted to a hotel and reception centre. 


80.


81.


82. Another angle of pic no. 71.


83. As well as another historic church.


84.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Adelaide certainly seems to offer a wonderful quality of life.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Adelaide


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love every single pic, skymantle! :applause:

Wonderful residences in beautiful landscape (the view!) - homes of millionaires? 

I just looked at the lovely rooms of Thorngrove Manor Hotel and dreamt
of choosing one for a holiday...


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Adelaide, Australias very own wine city, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a wonderful architecture over there! Great pictures! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all comments guys and for likes and viewing too. :cheers1:


Night shots...



85.


86.


87.


88.


89.


90.


91.


92.


93.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, skymantle! My fav is the last pic! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you yansa :hug: Pics 91-93 with the theatre (93) to one side and the stadium on the other, connected by the footbridge, are along the River Torrens which runs through the city and suburbs.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

skymantle said:


> Thank you yansa :hug: Pics 91-93 with the theatre (93) to one side and the stadium on the other, connected by the footbridge, are along the River Torrens which runs through the city and suburbs.


A beautiful part of the city, dear skymantle, and very good night shots!  :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for comments, likes and viewing everyone. 

When many people think of Australia they think of beaches. To the west of Adelaide are the coastal suburbs with their wide, soft white sandy, swimmable beaches, as well as sunsets every night over the horizon and lots of nice places to drink and dine. 


Each beachside community has its own character. Here are some random pics from a few of these areas.


94.


95.


96.


97.


98.


99.


100.


101.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the last image. Idyllic!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely places to spend one's leisure time! kay:

There is a wonderful light in all the pics of your update, skymantle! :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ we are fortunate to have Mediterranean-type climate around Adelaide yansa, light included. 


More random coastal Adelaide...


102.


103.


104.


105.


106.


107.


108.


109.


110.


111.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pics from the beach have something very special, skymantle, and it 
cannot only be the climate.  It must have something to do with the photographer! 

Also love the warm light that falls on the architecture in pic 110.
You also know very well how to "compose" a picture!

Superb updates, enjoyed that very much! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow!! Really amazing photos! Thanks for the share!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful buildings and great pics, skymantle! kay:
I especially like No. 3!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ thank you yansa. There are a few of these type of mansions (133) around Adelaide as well as in nearby regional areas, where they're usually even grander. 



Vocodr said:


> Lovely pics again.  Skymantle, can you tell me where 133 and 139 are? I especially love tree-lined heritage streetscapes like #139. That's my dream street right there!


 133 is in Brighton, a seaside area and it's part of a prestigious private school now, but once was an estate of a private individual. 134 is the church next to it. 139 is a residential street in North Adelaide. The established areas that encircle the city all have tree-lined streets, most commonly plane trees, which shed their leaves in winter. In some areas jacarandas are also common with their bright purple bloom in spring. 

The style of the houses in 139 is the so-called and omnipresent Adelaide Villa, with its protruding gabled front room and verandah... it comes in many variations too, but its form with the protruding gabled front is what makes it a villa. They have high and decorated ceilings and often feature ornate fireplaces in carved marble or wood, as well as high floor skirting, heavy cornices, sometimes paneled walls and arched hallways with classical features, always wooden floorboards and commonly these days an open plan modern extension with kitchen, dining and lounge at the rear of the building. Thanks for your interest Vocodr. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome update as always :applause: 
If you're not a professional photographer, then you're a designer


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating stone architecture, skymantle. Never seen anything quite like it before!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice and neat and I like those old buildings.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I really like this last set!
The combination of different types and colors of bricks in those houses and buildings, is beautiful!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: A very attractive city kay:


----------



## deebs (Jul 10, 2009)

Wonderful pics, and very special light in many of them.

One of my strongest memories of my one visit was the excellent museum, particularly the galleries devoted to the pre-European settlement and culture. 

I learnt so much that astonished me, and made me wonder why it isn't better known - particularly the history of message sticks and knot-writing. Shamefully, Aboriginal people are widely thought to have been illiterate, just as they are wrongly considered to have been 'nomadic' and without permanent settlements or active land-management. It is the job of a museum to keep and expound such knowledge, and the SA museum certainly achieved this for me.

Thanks again for the thread.


-----

deebs


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all comments, likes and views everyone. 


142. Family court (Federal jurisdiction)









143.









144.









145. National Wine Centre of Australia


146.


147.


148.


149.


150.


151.




.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photo 129 what is it and where is it? looks amazing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very exciting architecture and good pics, skymantle - with No. 146 and 147
as my favourites! :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


> Photo 129 what is it and where is it? looks amazing


 That's the Largs Pier Hotel. One of many Adelaide corner pubs that you find in the city and suburbs. Pics 123 and 124 are by the same colonial-era German architect who designed that pub. It's in the neoclassical 'Italianate' style which is quite common in Adelaide from the 19th century, seen as appropriate back then considering SA's warm Mediterranean-type climate. The Largs Pier Hotel references a Roman arena (colosseum) I'd say. 



yansa said:


> Very exciting architecture and good pics, skymantle - with No. 146 and 147
> as my favourites! :applause:


 Thanks yansa.  I thought I should post some contemporary architecture in Adelaide. Pics 146 and 147 are newer residential builds or 'townhouses' as we call them here. :cheers:


Another contemporary architecture set.


152.









153. Jeffrey Smart building at the University of South Australia, named after a famous Adelaide artist. 









154. School and Museum of Architecture and Design at the University of South Australia, known as the Kaurna building and named after Adelaide's indigenous people. 









155.









156. Brand new Royal Adelaide Hospital (RAH), opened just last month. Apparently one of the biggest and most advanced in the southern hemisphere....also currently Australia's most [URL="http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-04/what-does-the-nrah-look-like-from-above/8870410"]expensive building[/URL].









157.









158. SAHMRI - South Australian Health and Medical Research Institute, adjacent to the new hospital. The building is inspired by nature and a pine cone specifically. 









159. 









160. 









161. A more comprehensive view of the Family and Federal Circuit Court (pic 142)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great modern architecture, the building on photo 147 is my favorite.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! The modern architecture has got style, over there! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, as always, skymantle, and some very good designs! kay:
It's always nice when they don't forget something green near the new buildings!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very striking contemporary architecture, skymantle! I don't like all these buildings equally, but they all look well-planned and substantially constructed.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a fantastic mix of architecture in Adelaide!
Beautiful and peculiar buildings in these sets, I liked them a lot.
South Australian Health and Medical Research Institute building deserves a special mention.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some interesting architectural ‘experimentation’ there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for comments, likes and views everyone. :cheers1:


162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.









171.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! vibrant summertime and life is easy...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Why-Why, yansa, Benonie Svartmetall and capricorn2000 for your nice comments and to everyone else for likes and views too. :cheers1:




Eduarqui said:


> How could I miss this thread :bash: ?
> 
> At least I could find my way and reserved this afternoon to see everything :cheers:
> 
> ...


 Thank you Eduarqui. Adelaide is known as a well-planned city surrounded by parklands. Historically it has been called the City of Churches, but more commonly now, the Festival City or Wine Capital of Australia. 

Here is a map of the city and as you can see it lies within parklands. Beyond the extensive green belt are the inner-city areas and suburbs. The city has a classically inspired grid plan with four squares in each corner, along with a central square, Victoria Square, also known as Tarntanyangga, its Kaurna name. 




More North Terrace


217.


218.



219. South Australian Museum with a very interesting Aboriginal collection


220. National War Memorial


221.


222.


223.


224. Parklands


225.


226. University library by night (interior pics 207-209)


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for explaining urban pattern of Adelaide: I could remember an aerial photograph from The National Geographic Magazine, with this greenbelt surrounding City Center, after reading your explanation and seeing the map. This pattern is rare: few urban cores are surrounded by a string of parks, and I would live to find someone like it here...

Great new photographs too, and your way to create interest with colorful light is uncommon (looks like magic  ).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

How beautiful!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update from beautiful Adelaide, dear skymantle, and these two are 
my favourites :applause:



skymantle said:


> 218.
> 
> 
> 
> 225.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful and interesting shots :applause:

Thank you to share kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Skymantle!
A very beautiful city, neat, green and with great art. I like it very much.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful art gallery building and interesting collection of paintings.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy Christmas Holidays to you, skymantle!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Merry Christmass skymantle, thank you for the beautiful pictures, wish you all the best kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Speaking about nice pictures and Christmas Season, I asked Santa Claus to have this shirt defending animals:



skymantle said:


> 195.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas and best wishes for 2018 from Dundas to Down Under, skymantle!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Gratteciel, yansa, General Electric, Eduarqui and Why-Why for your lovely Xmas wishes. We spent a few days near the beach with the warm weather. I wish you and everyone else a Happy, prosperous and peaceful 2018 also. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

38


^^Great shots ! This picture will be my favorite

my Thread : BERLIN - Capital of Germany http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053327


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots in a bright sunny summer weather...


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photo update...love the summer weather down there


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, lively city!


----------



## Ste (Sep 11, 2002)

Australian cities have got to be some of the best in the world for quality of life. If I could up sticks and move to any country in the world, Australia would be it!


----------



## Vocodr (Mar 9, 2011)

Adelaide really looks incredible.  As a vegetarian and aspiring vegan, I love the pics of that vegan festival!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. As you may know we're experiencing the warm weather here now and people have been enjoying the outdoors as much as possible. Many days have exceeded 35°C so quite hot and dry in South Australia, but there's been some rain and humidity too occasionally. If you guys up north are tired of the cold weather, I hope these pics warm you up a little. 



Summertime in SA


227. Glenelg beach - accessible by tram from the city


228.


229.


230.


231.


232.


233.


234.


235.


236.


237.


238.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

skymantle said:


> If you guys up north are tired of the cold weather, I hope these pics warm you up a little.


We are, and they certainly do!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I envy your weather


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I wish I was there! Getting tired of this chilly, dark winter...

Nice set of sunny pictures, they warmed us up! :cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

that's a beautiful sight to see the city in the height of summer 
in contrast to the weather up here where we're wearing some think winter jackets.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Pimm's, hah.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing new set, Skymantle.
Beautiful beaches and great color of the sea. A holiday like that would be ideal.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been waiting for an update. 
Still your pics have that very special light, dear skymantle! :applause:
Is it you, is it your camera, or is it Australia? 
Perhaps a combination of all three!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photography. Beautiful colours.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos of summertime down under.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

yansa said:


> I've been waiting for an update.
> Still your pics have that very special light, dear skymantle! :applause:
> Is it you, is it your camera, or is it Australia?
> Perhaps a combination of all three!


 Thanks yansa. It's the South Australian light. We're accustomed to it but you do notice it when you come home from abroad how intense it can be. Some people may find it harsh and Australia as a whole has the highest rate of melanoma cases in the world, so everyone has to be careful and those with little-to-no melanin have to be extra careful. Thankfully Adelaide is a green city so the sun's powerful rays are somewhat mitigated and softened with extensive tree cover. You still feel the heat, however the greenery for the most part provides a tolerable and 'dappled light' ambience at street level.

Thanks everyone else for your comments, likes and views. 


Closest to and directly west of the city centre is Henley beach. Formerly a working class area, it has very much gentrified and become quite the fashionable and pricey area over recent decades. Henley has been largely developed by Australians of Southern European descent who are also quite present in the western suburbs. Henley is arguably Adelaide's best beachside area for dining and Australia's so-called 'Anglo-Mediterranean' culture is at its finest here too IMHO. 

239.


240.


241. Running parallel to much of the coast are walking and bicycling paths


242.


243.


244. 


245.


246. Around dusk is when people really come out...many just walking, sitting and people watching or having something to eat and drink - the _passeggiata_ Down Under


247. The bikers were very friendly and responsive when I asked them to take a pic of their motor bikes...never judge a book by its cover 


248.


249. 48 Flavours makes the best gelato I've ever had


250.


251.


252.


253.
]


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Even the bikers are friendly? Utopia exists!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, beautiful people, great bikes! 



skymantle said:


> Thanks yansa. It's the South Australian light. We're accustomed to it but you do notice it when you come home from abroad how intense it can be. Some people may find it harsh and Australia as a whole has the highest rate of melanoma cases in the world, so everyone has to be careful and those with little-to-no melanin have to be extra careful. Thankfully Adelaide is a green city so the sun's powerful rays are somewhat mitigated and softened with extensive tree cover. You still feel the heat, however the greenery for the most part provides a tolerable and 'dappled light' ambience at street level.


I see... On the one hand this sunshine is so good for health (helping the
body to produce vitamin D), but on the other hand the people really have
to be careful not to get too much of the strong light, because of the danger
of melanoma.

(By the way, I'm a great fan of the Australian Bryan Grieg Fry (one of the
se*iest man alive ), and am also interested in all those exciting animals
he researches - especially the venomous snakes and spiders Australia is 
famous for.  He just came into my mind because I shortly saw a report
about his work in Australia. Driving his car he hears AC/DC - what a cool University professor... )


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks yansa. I hadn't heard of Brian Greig Fry, but I looked him up. He's actually American who came to Australia to do his PhD. Full respect to him nonetheless, an academic and a personality with great passion and integrity it seems. Creepy crawlies and annoying flying insects are part of the Australian environment but they're not as pervasive as many people may think and can be mostly avoided or dealt with at least, especially in urban areas. Out bush is another story, especially snakes.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

skymantle said:


> Thanks yansa. I hadn't heard of Brian Greig Fry, but I looked him up. He's actually American who came to Australia to do his PhD. Full respect to him nonetheless, an academic and a personality with great passion and integrity it seems. Creepy crawlies and annoying flying insects are part of the Australian environment but they're not as pervasive as many people may think and can be mostly avoided or dealt with at least, especially in urban areas. Out bush is another story, especially snakes.


Ah, American... I thought he was born in Australia, but doesn't matter at all. 
The main thing is, as far as we can see in the films about him, he is not only
daring and good-looking, but also a very nice and humorous person. I like him
very much. 
To the animals: I'm sure the Australians have learned to live with the dangerous
animals that the country is famous for (Mr. Fry shows us, how precious
their venoms can be used as medicine!), and the tourists can learn that too. 

I would have a little sorrow because of that spider, Atrax robustus, which
lives in and around Sydney. Once saw a docu in which they showed
an exemplar of Atrax robustus living in a hotel bedside lamp. 

(Edit: This is the last programme I saw with Bryan Fry, showing Australia, it's available
at 3sat for another four days:

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=51020

For me those famous animals are one of Australia's attraction, and if I had the chance
to travel there, I for sure would try to see some of them, particularly snakes, spiders and crocodyles. )


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Gorgeous set! We can almost feel the warmth! Some pictures look even surrealistic. kay:


Why-Why said:


> Even the bikers are friendly? Utopia exists!


Most bikers are friendly people. :cheers: At least the one I know.... _(And me myself was a biker once... _)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! imported wines from Australia are available here and I tried some like cabernet sauvignon and shiraz 
but my favorite is reisling because it's sweet and aromatic..I'm curious about "mead" I never tried it but I wanna try...
I'm not really a wine enthusiast but I drink occasionally for mostly its health benefits. 
thanks, skymantle and have fun...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A very nice part of the world, and some good street shots too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

We strongly favour Australian shiraz, so this was a great tour. Love those marsupial visitors (we certainly don't have anything like that in the Niagara Peninsula), and thanks for providing the word for that terrible affliction, NOVINOPHOBIA!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

What a magic place, McLaren Vale! Beautifull cars, sun, refined house (404/407) and wine! The landscape is amazing too kay:



skymantle said:


> You won't find these guys bouncing around the hills of Chianti


Kangaroo eat the wine plants?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ no GE, the kangaroos do not harm the vines. 

Thank you everyone else for your nice comments, as well as likes and views. :cheers1:


One more set from McLaren Vale...


410. Angove from 1886 and its premium range winery in McLaren Vale


411. TV interview whist we were at the winery


412. Many, if not most vines in Europe were devastated by a phylloxera outbreak and thus grafted with North American stock to save them, however Australia was exempt from phylloxera and hence the claim of the oldest vines in the world....unaltered and original. 


413. d'arenberg winery


414.









415. Luv this piece









416.


417. The Cube cellar door and wine interpretive centre at d'arenberg winery


418.


419.


420. Shove your beak in and experience wine profiles and aromas


421. Surround cinema


422. Upper level cellar door for wine tasting and purchases


423.


424. View from cellar door over the vines and ocean in the distance


425.


426.


427.


428. You can eat well in Adelaide but you can eat exceptionally well in the wine regions where food is usually sourced locally, seasonally and often organically. This is what we ate at Darry's Verandah restaurant at d'arenberg winery, one of the best places to eat in the state imho. 


429. Art on a plate


430. Desserts


431.


432. Sculptural work dedicated to the post-WWII migrants of the region


433. Nearby beaches


434.


435. Further down and around the cliffs is Maslin Beach, Australia's first nudist beach, from 1975


436. Plenty of opportunities for surfing at beaches down south and outside the suburban areas


437.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ What a collection of stunning photographs above, all could be part of any Exposition of Art in Photography around the World :cheers:

Thanks for informing about this fact of older vines in the World growing in Australia, never imagined this before, because it isn't common to find australian wines at sale here in Rio - they are rare and expensive among us -, so, only eventually I could find something to read about.

Good taste of ambiances, inside and outside, is very impressive, we can note how everything was created with tender and careful eyes about landscape and visitors: to have a winery there is wonderful, for sure. Loved the sculptures outdoors, and those "cascade of fruits" where it is possible to feel tastes of local production.

Loved those open hands, receiving migrants, on other monumento under the sun, completely fitted with open landscape around 

Those desserts are yummy-yummy, and will remember them when going for lunch, less than two hours ahead (my stomach is already feeling emotions with these photographs, hope to serve him with something interesting at lunch  ).

And australian coast is unique, your beaches look wild and civilized at same time


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

What stuning light on the beach and very nice sculpture of the hands! The meal look very appetizing :eat:

Great set!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Life seems easy: Good wines, quaint countryside, magnificent beaches.
Thanks for the relaxing pictures: I can imagine myself relaxing on the beach; sipping some Shyraz!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful wineries, great art and excellent beaches. I like the modern building of the winery, but I love this stone building even more. kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything, landscape, people, buildings with pieces of art, even the meals,
look elegantly and cultivated! kay:
Wonderful meals, by the way - I get hungry! 

Superb pics, dear skymantle - one of my favourites (the painter Edward Hopper
would have loved this very special light)! 



skymantle said:


> 434.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Australia is a country with really amazing landscapes. Great pictures!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ What a collection of stunning photographs above, all could be part of any Exposition of Art in Photography around the World :cheers:
> 
> Thanks for informing about this fact of older vines in the World growing in Australia, never imagined this before, because it isn't common to find australian wines at sale here in Rio - they are rare and expensive among us -, so, only eventually I could find something to read about.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Eduarqui, you're too kind. :cheers1: It's not hard for anyone to take a decent pic in the wine regions. I appreciate your thoughtful observations too. kay:



General Electric said:


> What stuning light on the beach and very nice sculpture of the hands! The meal look very appetizing :eat:
> 
> Great set!


 Thanks GE, yeah I must admit the food was good, what I would call 'well-balanced' and tasty of course. :cheers:



Skopje/Скопје;147814243 said:


> Beautiful wineries, great art and excellent beaches. I like the modern building of the winery, but I love this stone building even more. kay:


 I know you have fine taste mate, going back to the North Adelaide set.  I like that traditional building too, which is over 150 years old. 

Here's another pic of an old stone house, my 'dream house' of the region in fact, which is next to an excellent [URL="https://www.battleofbosworth.com.au/"]organic winery[/URL] and set in a lovely garden too. The wine regions have many heritage buildings of every type, including large wineries built of stone. 

438. This isn't the most comprehensive photo, but if you saw this place in person, I'm sure you'd love it. 




yansa said:


> Everything, landscape, people, buildings with pieces of art, even the meals,
> look elegantly and cultivated! kay:
> Wonderful meals, by the way - I get hungry!
> 
> ...


 It is a lovely region, blessed with many attributes. Thank you dearly yansa, I really appreciate your nice comment. 



falp6 said:


> Australia is a country with really amazing landscapes. Great pictures!


 Thanks falp6...it's a big country with lots of physical diversity that's for sure. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a blessed place.....The vineyards, and those fabulous metal art works - all great.
Adelaide really does have it all.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That place is fantastic!
First of all, that beautiful vineyard; Australian wines have great prestige in the world.
Then, those beaches and dreamy landscapes and finally, wonderful sculptures and... delicious food.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set, skymantle, and so much creativity in architecture and sculpture to enhance already close to idyllic scenes!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pictures, lovely landscapes, fine weather, great sculptures... and no doubt: tasteful, gorgeous Australian wine. :cheers2:


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Hi Skymantle, not sure if you have been there, but my favourite little winery is Samuel's Gorge, near Chapel Hill. Has the most beautiful vista of the Onkaparinga River gorge, from the little old tasting cottage. Highly recommend it


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi eastadl, no I haven't been there, but thanks for the tip, sounds great. Will check it out next time I'm down there. I've been to Chapel Hill though which is wonderful. Pic 407 is looking from there onto that modern stone-built house. :cheers:


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic pictures. Particularly love the shots of the beaches and cliffs.


----------



## Vocodr (Mar 9, 2011)

Brilliant photos, as always. You're a terrific photographer, skymantle. I might have asked this before but have you ever thought of publishing a book? Your photos are a valuable record of Adelaide and the surrounding region and deserve a wider audience than SSC.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Vocodr, never thought of publishing a book. I'm glad you like the pics though.  :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

*2019 Adelaide & Surrounds Pics*

G'day folks, it's been a while, but thought I'd post some pics from this summer. It's been hot, very hot. Hopefully warm you guys up a bit in the northern hemisphere too. 


Random set:

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice set of photos :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures!
I'm glad you are back!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome back, dear skymantle! :hug:
I enjoyed you update very much, especially the rocky coast and the sundown! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, we've forgotten that such things as sunshine and warmth ever existed.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you all for your lovely, welcoming comments.  :grouphug: 



Day trip to a few southern beaches of the [URL="https://fleurieupeninsula.com.au/"]Fleurieu Peninsula[/URL], under an hour's drive from Adelaide.


11. Maslin beach - part of this beach near the cliff is sectioned-off as nudist. We remained in the clad section and the water was heavenly.


12.


13. It was an overcast day which allowed for interesting cloud formations, as well as making it more comfortable to travel without the scorching rays of the sun beaming down on us. However the sun did appear now and then which was also very pleasant. 


14.


15.


16. Driving through Second Valley


17. Second Valley beach


18.


19.


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25.



to be continued...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, I really like this one:



>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A phantastic coast, and great pics, of course! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The coast looks spectacular with those almost golden cliffs.
Great pics!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My favorite pic.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set! Now _that_ is a spectacular sunset!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for comments and likes folks. :cheers1:



26. The Bluff beside Victor Harbor, the main town of the region. We didn't stay long, but instead headed for nearby Port Elliot.


27.


28.


29. Horseshoe Bay at Port Elliot.


30.


31. We settled at close-by Boomer beach until sunset.


32.


33.


34.


35. Boomer is not for the faint-hearted and if you're not careful you can get caught-up in a wave and tossed around like you're in a washing machine.


36. The Bluff in the background


37.


38.


39. 


40.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent sunset pics, really nice!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It seems you have found paradise, skymantle. kay:
And I love these high waves!


skymantle said:


> 37.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! beautiful colours.....

and a very Gaudi'esque stone feature there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

yansa said:


> It seems you have found paradise, skymantle. kay:
> And I love these high waves!


The Nereids in the foam.  

Boomer beach is my favourite beach in the region Yansa...luv the active waves. :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> Wow! beautiful colours.....
> 
> and a very Gaudi'esque stone feature there.


 Yeah you're right Jane, good observation, a bit like Parc Guell. It's a flora and fauna interpretive piece as far as I recall. :cheers:


Thanks everyone else for comments, likes and views. 



41.


42.


43.


44.


45.


46.


47.


48.


49.


50.


51.


52.


53.


54.


55.


56.


57.


58.


59.


60.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely red car  Great photos :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I too love the little red car, skymantle! 
Superb shots of people from so many different origins! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow! especially like #296 kay:
the parade :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great beach shots, skymantle, and very inspiring parade.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you dearly S/C, Yansa, Romashka, Why-Why for comments and everyone else for likes and views. 


Random coastal suburbs shots:

61.


62.


63.


64.


65.


66.


67.


68.


69.


70.


71.


72.


73.


74.


75.


76.


77.


78.


79.


80.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! It seems really very pleasant to live there...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing colors on the last photo! Great set! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The first three pics and the sundown belong to my favourites! :applause:
What all your pics have in common is a friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful sets of photos, like the last one particularly.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, Skymantle!
Wonderful, colorful parade!
A very lively city, as we can see.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the aboriginal inspired art installation.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ thanks everyone for your feedback, as well as likes and views. :cheers1:


More random coastal suburbs shots:

81.


82.


83.


84. 


85.


86.


87. Beachfront property


88.


89.


90.


91. Front end of pic no. 79


92.


93.


94.


95.


96.


97.


98.


99.


100.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic lifestyle. One definite plus mark for Australia, in general.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful domestic architecture, both traditional and modern.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Some great stuff!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your architecture as well as your beach pics, skymantle! kay:
Who would not love to "jump" into your last pic, the beach in that awesome, warm light?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all comments guys and for likes and views too. 


BTW, did anyone notice in pic no. 99 the landscaping around the tree looks like a thong or flip-flop, as people elsewhere may call it? I didn't notice when I took the photo. 


Last set from this summer. This time in the city during the Adelaide Festival and Fringe 2019. 


101.


102. 


103.


104.


105.


106.


107.


108.


109.
\

110.


111.


112.


113.


114.


115. Kiwis


116.


117.


118.


119.


120.


121. Orbital from England, an electronic music outfit were playing at one of the outdoor hubs. They mentioned that they were glad to be escaping Brexit. 


122. Incidentally, Adelaide along with Detroit and Rotterdam were leading centres of the nascent electronic music scene of the late eighties, early nighties. Like chefs, if you were a DJ from Adelaide you had 'kudos' and wouldn't have had difficulty finding work interstate or even overseas.


123.


124.


125.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Its really a great City like the other Australian cities; The city is liveable, colorful, enjoyable and worth living. Your photos are so amazing, and even in the night although the high ISO still seem very clear and nice.
Thanks alot for sharing :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr.Luay said:


> Its really a great City like the other Australian cities; The city is liveable, colorful, enjoyable and worth living. Your photos are so amazing, and even in the night although the high ISO still seem very clear and nice.
> Thanks alot for sharing :cheers:


Thank you Dr.Luay, you're too kind. 

It's funny you mention the ISO as I had some trouble adjusting it and wasn't entirely happy with the clarity of the photos, but I'm glad you like them. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last picture of the under-bridge walkway - fabulous!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, Skymantle!
What a wonderful city... Joie de Vivre anywhere.
the sunset... spectacular!!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular update, skymantle - the pure joy! :applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great new sets! Is Adelaide considered to have preserved its architecture heritage more successfully than other, larger Australian cities?


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful specially nos 80 and 88 and pic no 102 is like in New Orleans.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Delightful festival shots! Especially liked the rainbow bridge.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful colorful parade, the beachfront is so vibrant and the concert is utterly fun.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

111 - wow!

Amazing photos!! :applause: 


115 Kiwis? I guess you mean Maori, the indigenous people of New Zealand?

Also, I'm impressed with the image quality at high ISO settings - ISO 12800 or 10000 (_pics 105, 112_) kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely sights of the city.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm very glad to see you updating this thread, and keeping us well informed and delighted about Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice! specially the colorful parade.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photos, waiting for more.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

*Winter Pics 2019*

Hello everyone, went to the Barossa Valley Wine Region recently and took these pics. This is only a small snapshot of this diverse and wonderful region.

But firstly a couple of belated replies. @ Romashka, yeah those guys are Maoris but since they're from NZ they're Kiwis too and @ aljuarez, you could [URL="https://www.lonelyplanet.com/australia/south-australia/adelaide"]say[/URL] that's true. SA was the first state to enact heritage protection legislation and economic decline has also been a good preserver of heritage. 



The Barossa Valley, about an hour's drive north of Adelaide is considered Australia's most prestigious wine region. Known for its premium wines, it produces many types of varietals, but most famously the red wine Shiraz (Syrah). It has a distinct German heritage and among other attributes, it's famous for its gastronomy, in particular its charcuterie, but many other food products too. Learn more about the prolific Barossa [URL="https://www.barossa.com/"]here[/URL] if you like.


126.


127.


128.


129


130.


131.


132.


133.


134.


135.


136.


137.


138.


139.


140.


141.


142.


143.


144.


145.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Adelaide


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love vineyard tours; especially when they involve some tasty lunch, too.

One of my own most memorable was in Marsala in Sicily- where the famous Marsala wine is produced. Fantastic farmhouse lunch.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful vineyards; the place looks lovely and the photos are fantastic!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely _winter_ photos! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Barossa shiraz is a favourite of ours ... great to see something of its place of origin.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I also love wine regions, skymantle. Wonderful new sets, and mmmmhh...-
the delicious food! kay: Liked that parole "Winter is here... Keep calm and melt cheese."


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all comments, likes and views. 


One more set from the city...


221.


222.


223.


224.


225.


226. Haigh's of Adelaide, Australia's finest chocolates. This shop is in the Adelaide Arcade, but they can also be found interstate, in Australia's most elegant and iconic historical arcades, in Sydney (QVB and The Strand) and Melbourne (Block Arcade and Toorak). 


227.


228. Adelaide Arcade 


229.


230. Adelaide's newest 'vertical' school, opened this year, adjacent to the Royal Botanical Gardens and Adelaide University. Called Adelaide Botanic High School.


231. Next six images are on the University of Adelaide grounds. The third oldest university in Australia, established in 1874. 


232. 


233.


234.


235.


236.


237.


238.


239.


240. Parklands


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The city looks beautifully well kept.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Very pleasant and hospitable looking.....I could call that home with conviction!!kay:kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful views of the city. Adelaide looks very pretty and elegant. I really liked that hyper-colored tram.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very striking colour effects in #223. Thanks for the kangaroo advice.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the great photos. Love the old buildings which have a unique Australian look unlike the generic new ones (in the city centre) most of which are crap and could be anywhere but that`s not of course unique to Adelaide.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every pic is a joy, skymantle! The lovely colours... :applause:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a lovely city! :yes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Is the sculpture in pic 234 by Henry Moore, skymantle?
It reminds me of his sculpture in the pond near Saint Charles Church in Vienna.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

It would appear from your amazing photos, Skymantle, that Adelaide has preserved much more of its heritage than Brisbane has.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I would say it has cameronpaul. 




yansa said:


> Is the sculpture in pic 234 by Henry Moore, skymantle?
> It reminds me of his sculpture in the pond near Saint Charles Church in Vienna.


 It is indeed yansa, well spotted. kay:

The other work in the distance of the same photo is inspired by Henry Moore too apparently.



> * Reclining Connected Forms (1969)*
> 
> Considered internationally a leading sculptor of his generation, Henry Moore drew on his interest in armour, protection and the human form as inspiration for this work, suggestive of a mother shielding her child. This bronze sculpture was purchased for the University through the Benham Bequest.
> 
> ...



Thank you all for your comments, likes and views. :cheers1:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting works of art there, skymantle - I also like the mural.
Thank you for the link!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

double post:











.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

241. Law Courts x 2


242.


243.


244. Adelaide City Council building


245. SAHMRI - South Australian Health and Medical Research Institute x 5


246.


247.


248.


249.


250. UniSA - University of South Australia @ City West Campus x 3


251.


252.


253.


254. Samstag Museum of Contemporary Art @ UniSA x 3


255.


256.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Adelaide :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I quite like the health centre......some quite good modern buildings, it seems.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful new set, as always!
Adelaide's modern architecture is spectacular and as proof of this is that beautiful building of the South Australian Health and Medical Research Institute.
I also love creative art at the Samstag Museum. Thank you.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

My favorites - 248 and 251
Excellent photos! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Some very impressive architectural shots here, skymantle. I particularly like the ones of the interior of SAHMRI.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a fabulous updates you gifted us, thanks for sharing  Adelaide deserves our attention as one of best planned cities in the World, with these well kept buildings, variety of styles and broad public spaces. The images of buildings like the university and the museum are great and inspiring for architects and visitors.

The wine region, one hour drive from the city center (fabulous to have a so close to town splendid countryside), is impressive and looks so calm, a place I would love to visit


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent architecture and pics, skymantle. Many favourites! 241, 246 and 250 are only some of them. :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Do you have more pictures of the Samstag Museum of Contemporary Art? It looks great.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you all dearly for your nice comments. :grouphug: ...and of course everyone else for likes and viewing. 




Gratteciel said:


> Do you have more pictures of the Samstag Museum of Contemporary Art? It looks great.


 I have a couple more from the exhibition there Gratteciel, as well as another set from the educational and cultural precinct in the West End. 

257.


258.


259. UniSA - Jeffrey Smart Building


260.


261. Jam Factory Arts and Crafts Centre @ West End x 8


262.


263.


264.


265.


266.


267.


268.


269. Lion Arts Centre - formerly a food products factory and wholesaler


270. MOD - Museum of Discovery @ UniSA North Terrace Campus x 4


271.


272.


273.


274. University of Adelaide Medical Research Building


275. UniSA and University of Adelaide Medical Research Buildings


276. Adelaide Convention and Exhibition Centre Buildings. West End university buildings in the background. 


277. SAHMRI


278. UniSA


279.


280. SAHMRI rear view


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures Skymantle!
Wow, the city is so beautiful! 
Thanks a lot for the additional photos of the museum.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Amazing photographs, and I do enjoy the inner space for those expositions above


----------



## dagoschaft (Sep 6, 2019)

Sensational Adelaide!


----------

